# HELP with weird wasp thing!



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

My friends mom was walking at night and saw this huge wasp coming from under the ground going to sidewalk. It is about 2 inches long, looks like a wasp and has red eyes.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Cicada killer?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL that was my guess and we are right  :lol: Do they lay eggs in cicadas? How do they work?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Google is your friend. Two secs to find this page: http://ww2.lafayette.edu/~hollidac/cicadakillerhome.html


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

Now i hope she is mated


----------



## AFK (Aug 13, 2007)

that doesn't have red eyes.

there are quite a number of large 2+ inch long wasps. tell us more about the shape, behavior, and coloration of the wasp.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

It died but it was a ciacada killer :x


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

I found a queen wasp starting a nest by my balcony so i took her and put her in a Kritter Keeper with newspaper and mud. She built a 6 celled nest in a week and i see eggs  i let her out ever afternoon and she'll come back with a caterpillar or nothing. Its soo coool!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

> I found a queen wasp starting a nest by my balcony so i took her and put her in a Kritter Keeper with newspaper and mud. She built a 6 celled nest in a week and i see eggs  i let her out ever afternoon and she'll come back with a caterpillar or nothing. Its soo coool!


Thats really clever...how did you catch her and how did u know she was mated?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

I didnt know if she was mated, but i caught her biulding a papery nest on my balcony so i kept it. Dont worry bout me, the wasps in Long Beach are pretty wimpy. :lol:


----------

